# Gym at 70yrs old.



## Honda

Hi everyone :wave: having got through my cancer and ok to train from my doctor, can anyone here tell me if at my age 70 can I still get some form of ripped body as I had at 50, I know it's all down to dedication and training the right way with good food and supplements, your thoughts on that ladies and gents! :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Depends how ripped you were but surely you will still enjoy it regardless?

I'll be 70 next year and still enjoy my workouts.


----------



## Soveposen

Honda said:


> Hi everyone :wave: having got through my cancer and ok to train from my doctor, can anyone here tell me if at my age 70 can I still get some form of ripped body as I had at 50, I know it's all down to dedication and training the right way with good food and supplements, your thoughts on that ladies and gents! :thumb:


It is definitely possible to get ripped at your age. But as you say it is all about the right food and dedication - although genetics will also have something to say. If it was me, I would get myself a professional trainer to help make a plan.

Good luck with it all.. I think you are a rolemodel


----------



## Kriminal

Hats off to you Honda. Congrats on beating the nasty C word to start with. :thumb:

Have you considered doing bodyweight training, where no weights are required? Its an easier form of exercise to get in to, and will still be something that can get you back to your fifty year old look.


----------



## Oats

Starting Strength forums, 'The Elderly' (it's meant tongue in cheek!) section and you'll find a heap of people doing exactly that and older. It's a speciality of the StartingStrenght folk and they're passionate about it.


----------



## uruk hai

Absolutely you can train at your age, I helped out at a power lifting competition and one of the competitors was 69 and he lifted well, very well.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx

I can absolutely guarantee that it is possible to get that ripped physique at any age, however, I can also guarantee that doing so will make you as miserable as hell and that it would most definitely not be good for your health. You are talking about high intensity interval training which is tough on the heart and cardiovascular systems along with progressive resistance work which is hard on the joints, ligaments and central nervous system, coupled with a restrictive diet, no sugar, no alcohol. Not exactly a joyful experience.

You can easily improve your health and fitness whether you are 9 or 99, and you don't need fancy gyms and magic supplements to do it either, just the willingness and determination to put in the effort, good wholesome food and plenty of rest, the same secret formula that has always worked.

I think that if you go off chasing the body you had twenty years ago, whether you are 70 or even 40, you are going to be disappointed, disillusioned and maybe even physically hurt. That doesn't mean that you can't still have a dramatic impact on your quality of life because you definitely can, but I would recommend you choose your battles.


----------



## Mr Kirk

Do you have any testosterone left at 70?


----------



## Soul boy 68

If syvester Stallone and Arnold Schwarzenegger can still train and have great looking bodies and their both pushing seventy then you certainly can do it. Best of luck and pleased you have overcome your illness, you're an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Kriminal

Mr Kirk said:


> Do you have any testosterone left at 70?


You can go to your doctor, if necessary, and get Testosterone Replacement Therapy.

Whatever you do Honda, something is always better than nothing. And exercise will lift your spirit much greater than negative posts from others.

So go for it my friend, and enjoy the benefits of being fit. :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

I have seen competitive bodybuilders at 70 and well beyond who look great. Nothing like they were when they were younger but still looking healthy, strong and even quite muscular.
I highly recommend a personal trainer who is experienced and qualified to train older clients to get the best results in the safest way. It's always very inspiring to have someone, no matter what their age, get into training and chase their goals.

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Bod42

Kriminal said:


> You can go to your doctor, if necessary, and get Testosterone Replacement Therapy.
> 
> Whatever you do Honda, something is always better than nothing. And exercise will lift your spirit much greater than negative posts from others.
> 
> So go for it my friend, and enjoy the benefits of being fit. :thumb:


People will be alarmed at the suggestion of steroids due to the way they are portrayed in the media but at your age and administered by a doctor, they can be extremely beneficial with zero side effects.

I know a number of people who have gone down this route, and no its not body building level doses its just putting back what you've lost as we live so much longer now, and they have all said its amazing.

Just check out the list of problems with low testosterone compared with the risks involved. I for one will definitely getting replacement therapy when I'm older if mine is low.

There have alos been a number of studies lately that shows giving 70+ people Testosterone Replacement Therapy improves the number of visits to the hospital each year by over 75%.


----------

